# MN Metal Mayhem - Division, Jag Panzer, and many other...



## eaeolian (Apr 6, 2006)

...Yeah, I *wish* we were a headliner. 

Press Release:

JAG PANZER, STEEL ATTACK Confirmed For MINNEAPOLIS MAYHEM 3 Festival - Apr. 6, 2006

JAG PANZER, STEEL ATTACK and RUMPELSTILTSKIN GRINDER are among the confirmed bands for the Minneapolis Mayhem 3 festival, set to take place August 25-26 at the Star Central in Minneapolis, Minnesota. The festival billing is shaping up as follows:

JAG PANZER
STEEL ATTACK
DIVISION
RUMPELSTILTSKIN GRINDER
USURPER
AVENGER OF BLOOD

Also scheduled to appear on the bill is an as-yet-undetermined contest winner from SickMetal.com.

For more information, visit www.minneapolismayhem.com.

Look for more news shortly.

_Edit: Thanks for the sticky!_


----------



## noodles (Apr 6, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> ...Yeah, I *wish* we were a headliner.



How the hell are we supposed to get drunk and watch the show, then?


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 6, 2006)

noodles said:


> How the hell are we supposed to get drunk and watch the show, then?



There's two days. Duh.


----------



## noodles (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, if we play day 2, then there is no drinking day 1 for me.

My ability to play hung over < Kirk Cobain.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Apr 6, 2006)

noodles said:


> My ability to play hung over < Kirk Cobain.



Live Kirk or dead Kirk?

And isn't it Kurt? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurt_Cobain


----------



## noodles (Apr 6, 2006)

Matt Crooks said:


> Live Kirk or dead Kirk?



There's a difference?  



> And isn't it Kurt? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurt_Cobain



I'm sorry, I just don't care enough about that band to get his name right.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 6, 2006)

Matt Crooks said:


> Live Kirk or dead Kirk?
> 
> And isn't it Kurt? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurt_Cobain



No, that means when he's hung over he plays like Cobain doing old Metallica songs. (Sorry, Drew.)


----------



## Matt Crooks (Apr 6, 2006)

noodles said:


> There's a difference?



One smells better.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 6, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> No, that means when he's hung over he plays like Cobain doing old Metallica songs. (Sorry, Drew.)


 Brilliant.


----------



## 7slinger (Apr 14, 2006)

This should all be very interesting


----------



## Shawn (May 8, 2006)

This sounds like one hell of a metal show. I wish I could be there.


----------



## Jerich (Jun 4, 2006)

The Rumple Grinder guys are local dudes to me they rock if you like Old School metal...with a twist...the twist is they are all young and rock out!!!!..plus any show that features...NOODLES on 7 string cannot be all that bad!!!


----------



## MisterMayhem (Jun 26, 2006)

This is gonna be an awesome show!


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 27, 2006)

Jerich said:


> plus any show that features...NOODLES on 7 string cannot be all that bad!!!



I dunno, man, I hear him play a lot more than you do.... 

Hell, for seven stringers, you get to see Chris Friggin' Broderick. What more incentive do you need?


----------

